# Orc or Ork?



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey everybody just a quick question here. I'm not really going to go too far into detail here but for another project I'm working on, it involves Orcs. The ony thing is, I'm not sure whether to call them "Orcs" or "Orks." I guess Orc is the most popular used version but I myself am so used to seeing it spelled Ork (again, huge Warhammer fan here) that when I see it spelled any other way, it just looks wrong. I know in the long run it really dosen't matter but what do you think?

(Even though I am very used to it being spelled "ork" I think I am leaning more towards spelling it with a "c")


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd go with "orc." To me, that is the more general usage. I associate "ork" with WH40K only, and it would be odd to me to see it spelled that way outside of WH40K.

Just one opinion


----------



## myrddin173 (Feb 20, 2012)

"Orc" is the way Tolkien spelled it, but neither is the "correct" spelling.  I don't even think there is one.  I would prefer orc, but that is just the way I am used to seeing it.  If you are leaning towards one, than use it.  If you change your mind its easy enough to change.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 20, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I'd go with "orc." To me, that is the more general usage. I associate "ork" with WH40K only, and it would be odd to me to see it spelled that way outside of WH40K.
> 
> Just one opinion



Well that's exactly what I was thinking as well, just wasn't sure and I wanted to get an actual opinion from others


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 20, 2012)

myrddin173 said:


> "Orc" is the way Tolkien spelled it, but neither is the "correct" spelling.  I don't even think there is one.  I would prefer orc, but that is just the way I am used to seeing it.  If you are leaning towards one, than use it.  If you change your mind its easy enough to change.



Maybe I could be a visionary and make my own spelling. ORQ
lol (just kidding of course)


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd lean towards orc, because like Steerpike says, ork is usually seen as a WH version.  

You can always go another route and do like Elder Scrolls and name the race Orsimer.  That way it looks like an orc and acts like an orc, but isn't necessarily an orc.  Orc could just be their common name.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 20, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I'd lean towards orc, because like Steerpike says, ork is usually seen as a WH version.
> 
> You can always go another route and do like Elder Scrolls and name the race Orsimer.  That way it looks like an orc and acts like an orc, but isn't necessarily an orc.  Orc could just be their common name.



Hmm maybe. I did like how they named the Orcs Orsimer and the Dwarves Dwenmer and so on. It jsut felt a little different and refreshing. Ironically I am playing Skyrim right now (sadly I'm a Dark Elf)


----------



## Drakhov (Feb 20, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Maybe I could be a visionary and make my own spelling. ORQ
> lol (just kidding of course)



Of course - the correct spelling would be Orque


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 21, 2012)

Drakhov said:


> Of course - the correct spelling would be Orque



So says you


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2012)

Call them "orca" and write a touching story about a boy who tries to free one.


----------



## Queshire (Feb 21, 2012)

According to the TVtropes article on Orcs, Orcs is generally for fantasy stories, while Ork is more for modern / future stories. Personally I'm used to Orc but use whatever feels natural to you, or hell, use both, have two groups of Orq, (I like that spelling) One spelled with a C the other with a K that are constantly at war over which to use.

More seriously though, I think you also need to consider the feel your going with your Orqs, this is just me, but Orcs makes me think Lawful Evil while Ork is more Chaotic Evil, as much as such distinctions apply. Like, Orcs might attack your village 'cuz they want your food and women and you could prevent an attack with a tribute, while an Ork might just attack 'cuz it seemed like a fun idea at the time.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 21, 2012)

Queshire said:


> According to the TVtropes article on Orcs, Orcs is generally for fantasy stories, while Ork is more for modern / future stories. Personally I'm used to Orc but use whatever feels natural to you, or hell, use both, have two groups of Orq, (I like that spelling) One spelled with a C the other with a K that are constantly at war over which to use.
> 
> More seriously though, I think you also need to consider the feel your going with your Orqs, this is just me, but Orcs makes me think Lawful Evil while Ork is more Chaotic Evil, as much as such distinctions apply. Like, Orcs might attack your village 'cuz they want your food and women and you could prevent an attack with a tribute, while an Ork might just attack 'cuz it seemed like a fun idea at the time.



Oh goodness, a war on grammar XD


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Feb 21, 2012)

To be honest I don't want to encourage too much direct replication of Tolkien's races, it makes it more mainstream as opposed to "his thing", so I would personally give them a brand new name.  However, you should go with whatever works for you.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 21, 2012)

Ouroboros said:


> Call them "orca" and write a touching story about a boy who tries to free one.


But I picture a land based black and white whale attacking people.



Aidan of the tavern said:


> To be honest I don't want to encourage too much direct replication of Tolkien's races, it makes it more mainstream as opposed to "his thing", so I would personally give them a brand new name.  However, you should go with whatever works for you.


Yes Tolkiens, but also:
WOW, D&D(AD&D), Skyrim, forgotten realms,

Orc as defined by dictionary.com:

as a mythical creature, such as an ogre.(paraphrased)

Ork-the famed home planet of Mork, from the show Mork and Mindy, spin off of Happy days alien invader. Mork from Ork.
WH40k, runescape, dictionary.com "See orc"

Being orc is a mthical creature it is not a copywrited/trademarked word. So spell it how you like, but I believe most people will do as Dictionary.com says and change it in their minds to orc.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 21, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> But I picture a land based black and white whale attacking people.



You do not know how hard I just laughed reading that


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 21, 2012)

Just call them orckques and be done with it.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, it depends. Do they use magic or magik?


----------



## Drakhov (Feb 21, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> Well, it depends. Do they use magic or magik?



Or indeed magique


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 21, 2012)

Drakhov said:


> Or indeed magique



Or indeed, indeed magickque

This thread has now lost all sense of seriousness XD


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I always thought ork was seen more in science fiction.  Orc would probably be better IMHO.  Or just create a completely new name.  But, orc is the best.  Short, sweet, and right to the point.


----------



## Reaver (Feb 21, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Just call them orckques and be done with it.



So sayeth the android.  Or is it androyd?


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't call them orc or ork call them something else. I'm sorry, I'm just tired of seeing that name come up so much. If you do call them one of those names, be sure to give them originality.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 21, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> Don't call them orc or ork call them something else.



Orch. 

(Rhymes with "porch.")


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 21, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> Orch.
> 
> (Rhymes with "porch.")



You bet buddy.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 21, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> Orch.
> 
> (Rhymes with "porch.")



Orchkque
Now they are Indians


----------



## Ghost (Feb 21, 2012)

Ortchque?

No matter what they're called, they still aren't as good as Free Willy. :stomp:


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 21, 2012)

Ouroboros said:


> Ortchque?
> 
> No matter what they're called, they still aren't as good as Free Willy. :stomp:



free willy was an Orca...
orchkqa


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 21, 2012)

I vote for Orc, because I have never played the game or seen it spelled Ork EVER actually.  That being said, I love the idea of using another name entirely.  Orc suggests a couple different possible things; there's Tolkein's orcs which are monsters, and D&D orcs that are just big brutish humanoids capable of working with and living with humans.  
Maybe you should consider _what_ your orcs are, and from there find the word that fits best.  If they're a reasonably intelligent _race_, you might consider giving them a more refined name like the Skyrim example.  It they're little more than raiders, brawlers and opportunistic monsters, a simple, one-syllable word should do just fine.  In that case, I might choose orque, which makes me smile.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Feb 22, 2012)

orka, orkanians you can play on the word orcs


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 24, 2012)

If I do decide to just use an already defined word, I will go with orc. If not, I'll just have to think of something else but as for now I will jsut call them Orcs. Thanks for the help and the laughs in this thread!


----------

